

Traffic Sources, Conversion Rates, Anatomy of Launching Fab.com - jkopelman
http://betashop.com/post/6385480582/traffic-sources-conversion-rates-anatomy-of-launching

======
betashop
Happy to share other data on this as we get it. Transparency IS good design.

~~~
christianderson
Wow, great stuff. Was the NYT story in print or just online? How much of the
direct traffic to you attribute to the NYT story?

~~~
betashop
The NYT story was both print and online. It's impossible to measure the direct
traffic from the print version. Maybe another 1%?

